# Ace of Spades - Motorhead



## sirbOOm

I don't know much about Motorhead's recording studio(s) and producer(s) and all that bubbly wubbly that makes a bad sound like they do, but as much as I love Motorhead, they sound like they're in a ****ty bar called "tin can" or something.

I have their stuff on CD's (not greatest hits, remastered, etc.).

Has anyone come across "better quality" (even if it's fake) Motorhead recordings and, if so, where, where, where?!!?!?!?!?! :worried:


----------



## Mike Bober

hahaha..,they moved it as i was typing a reply! I know what ya mean and it sucks, i never could understand why they would ADD distortion to the music when recording it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ISTundra

I've heard that the DVD audio version of Ace of Spades is supposed to be the best mastering available for that title, but I haven't heard it myself.

I wouldn't expect a magical improvement in that version either though. I think Motorhead is just intended to be an aural assault on your ears.


----------



## T3mpest

Avenged Sevenfold is like that. I like the music, hate the sound of the music. It's like wtf guys really, couldn't even do a DECENT sounding recording?!?!? Anyways someone already mentioned the DVD audio version is supposed to be good, I've heard that as well, so seach it out and see what you get lol.


----------



## CrossFired

I've always enjoyed Iron Fist(Album). It's not a good recording but I've heard worse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4yHyHdJK5g


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

T3mpest said:


> Avenged Sevenfold is like that. I like the music, hate the sound of the music. It's like wtf guys really, couldn't even do a DECENT sounding recording?!?!? Anyways someone already mentioned the DVD audio version is supposed to be good, I've heard that as well, so seach it out and see what you get lol.


Avenged Sevenfold's newest cd is one of the best recorded rock/metal cd's put out in a long time, with a full 10+ decibels of dynamic range on most of the cd. That said, I have both the cd and record, and the record has a full 13 decibels of dynamic range on most songs.

Their older stuff, well ya, I completely agree. Again, the record versions are better than the cd, but the record versions of those aren't better than the cd version of the newest album.


----------



## sgtstinky

you keep the Sevenfold, I'll take the Motorhead


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Keep motorhead, I'll Slayer.


----------



## Bev-o

One big problem or benifit with Motörhead is the bass is used as a rhythm guitar and tuned up.
Love them... Long live Lemmy!

Now Slayer..... Yes, that's more my speed.


----------



## omnibus

I noticed that a lot of metal and especially death metal is horribly recorded. THE worst recording I ever owned on CD was a band called Hum. They had a hit or two back in the 90's, I like their music but it's muffled bad.

I do like Avenge Sevenfold's recording on their newest album, it's very clear and loud. So is my copy of Tom Petty's greatest hits. But most of my deathband stuff is pretty horrid, so much distortion I can't distinguish the instruments very well at all.

Some of my guilty pleasure music is nice and crisp, like Queen's Innuendo album or my 80's music collection.


----------



## mweavw27

Motorhead def has a unique sound


----------



## grinkeeper

motorhead is always bad recording.. Lemmy said he hates Ironfist as the sound engineer was a herion junkie..said it was one album he was very disappointed with and it nearly caused moorhead to quit completely.. Bomber also very bad..

my favourite is ANOTHER PERFECT DAY.. great sound.. the song one track mind is amazing


----------



## tnaudio

Ace of Spades was covered by a band called The American Plague. Its recorded better there. Plus they have a lot of other cool songs of their own

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones

This always drove me batty about their music. It was awesome to listen to but sounded like crap. The Misfits (Danzig era) are the same way.


----------



## strohw

Hmm, reading through this thread and I saw the mention that the current A7F release had pretty good dynamics for a modern cd release. I looked up their releases on DRD and Hail to the King cd release does actually have pretty good dynamics for a modern release. I was a bit surprised by that. Of course like usual, the vinyl master was better.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Yep, all true. I have both the cd and vinyl, and it's a noticeable difference when I rip both versions to a cd.

A little off topic, but I ripped Eluveitie's Origins today, and it destroys the cd copy. Dr database lists the cd at 7db, and the vinyl version at 14db. The cd version just sounds like garbage, drums are entirely washed out. Night and day better on the vinyl rip.


----------



## Cartersvillealex

Motorhead is one of my favorite bands of all time, but the recording quality is pretty bad across the board. Unfortunately, most of the music I listen to, street punk, psychobilly, etc has poor recording quality, but the majority is DIY and independent labls.


----------



## NoTraction

I'll take Heroes cover by Motorhead over the original...


----------



## Ge0

I know I'm tagging onto a recent reply to an old thread. But I wish someone knew how to master a recording for Metallica's earlier stuff. Almost no bass or kick drum. That is unless you go to a live recording. But even they are recorded like sh!t.

Ge0


----------



## ckirocz28

Ge0 said:


> I know I'm tagging onto a recent reply to an old thread. But I wish someone knew how to master a recording for Metallica's earlier stuff. Almost no bass or kick drum. That is unless you go to a live recording. But even they are recorded like sh!t.
> 
> Ge0


I have eq'd some Joan Jett and other older rock with Audacity for this very reason. Just add a low shelf filter at 80 hz or whatever works for you. Slightly more complicated approach, duplicate the tracks, low pass and boost one set to your liking, mix the two sets back together. Shelf filter works just as well.
Edit: I mean eq the file to your liking, not your system.


----------



## miserlycoffin

I don't like Motorhead audio, though they have the style, just won't satisfy my taste for metal rock music.


----------

